# Another fruit, but what?



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

I am sure that the clever members of this forum can help me with the name of this one. Looks like a mini version of a water melon but I doubt it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Passion fruit


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It dosnt look quite ripe yet. It will turn a purple colour when it is ripe.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> It dosnt look quite ripe yet. It will turn a purple colour when it is ripe.


We cut is apart. It is pale yellow inside and taste very much like cucumber.

Looked at passion fruit picturse. It is not. It has a big empty space in the middle


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Without seeing the plant it is not so easy to know what it is.
If I had seen the plant I would probably have know it isn't passion fruit as the passion fruit plant is very distinctive.
For anyone to identify it we need more pictures, of the plant and of the cut open fruit. It certainly isn't one that is familiar to me if it isn't passion fruit.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Without seeing the plant it is not so easy to know what it is.
> If I had seen the plant I would probably have know it isn't passion fruit as the passion fruit plant is very distinctive.
> For anyone to identify it we need more pictures, of the plant and of the cut open fruit. It certainly isn't one that is familiar to me if it isn't passion fruit.


Here is a picture from inside. It grows like a melon on the ground. This weigh 930 gram Can it be a hybrid melon/cucumber?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well it certainly looks like a melon. Maybe it is not fully grown and still has to ripen.
It probably isnt a water melon but maybe a galia melon or something similar in which case it will go yellow when ripe.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like an un-ripe Galia/Honey Melon


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> Looks like an un-ripe Galia/Honey Melon


Do they really taste like cucumber when not ripe. Ok I have to look at the field every day


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Do they really taste like cucumber when not ripe.


I don't know but I picked a few million of them when I was traveling and working as a farmhand, and they look a lot like your photo when unripe...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

It could be a pepino (or pepino dulce) - native to South America but they are grown in Cyprus if I understood the shopkeeper correctly. I found them here last year and bought a few. As a fruit alone, I thought it was kind of bland but it is nice in a salad.

pepino


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Put some sulfur powder on it to keep the beasties from eating it. It's known locally as Feeaffi.


----------

